# Repower Ditch Witch J20



## polarbar (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello to everyone. This is my first post to this forum. I've purchased a J20 without an engine. Its going to be hard to find the 2 cyl. in-line Wisconsin around here and its sure to be a little thirsty. I wonder what other engines people have used. Does anybody know how much torque the standard 2 cylinder/18 hp puts out? The might sound crazy but I have a new 10 hp diesel. What thoughts on whether it would do the trick or not? I know the Wisconsin has a long stroke so it would have fairly decent torque too. On the other hand, as engines get old they don't put out nearly the hp and there are a lot of old J20s still on the job! Cheers.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Polarbar! I bet that diesel would do the trick. This would be a great project to document!


----------



## polarbar (Jun 12, 2011)

Tractor Beam, thanks for the welcome and the encouraging word! I love your handle and your signature poem shows your a man after my own heart! One might as well say, from sea to sea to sea to oily sea. I used to work up north in the Boreal Forest and when I first went up there I thought I was surrounded by the woods. Imagine my horror when I realized what I was seeing was a band of trees on either side of the highway that was less than a mile deep. Beyond that was a wasteland. Illusions. That's what its all about these days.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well thank you! Yes, environment is very important to me and I happen to so much enjoy walking among the giants. By the way the poem is from the comedian- satirist, George Karlin. I believe I spelt that right. I really think the diesel could possibly be underpowered for the project, but I believe it would still do the task. Is it a single cylinder air cooled or what do you have in terms of the new motor?


----------



## polarbar (Jun 12, 2011)

*apologies*

Tractorbeam, sorry to take so long to reply. I had trouble with logging back on. Anyway, I think you are probably right...you know how it is: wishful thinking. The truth is, the J20 was probably underpowered with the original 18 hp. What's really needed is a little 3 cy Kubota diesel of about 18 to 21 hp. I once came upon several of these, as well as some heads, in a scrap yard---brand new!! All I could carry with me was a cylinder head. When I came back with help, they were all gone. Surprise! I keep hoping I'll hear of an engine that needs a head! Cheers.


----------

